#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Ламы и вакцинация

## Olle

Далай-лама сделал прививку от коронавируса



> 6 марта 2021 г. Его Святейшество Далай-лама получил первую дозу вакцины от коронавируса в больнице Zonal Hospital в Дхарамсале (Индия).

----------

Aion (07.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (06.03.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (06.03.2021), Шенпен (07.03.2021)

----------


## Шенпен

> Далай-лама сделал прививку от коронавируса


Интересно ,чем там в Индии колют..

----------


## Alex

CoviShield'ом.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.03.2021), Шенпен (07.03.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Она же AstraZeneca

----------

Alex (08.03.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Гангтенг Тулку.

----------

Alex (27.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (30.03.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

С канала прекрасного Лобсанга Тенпы https://t.me/lobsangpotato


Сакья Тричен, патриарх школы сакья


Лама Сопа Ринпоче, со-основатель FPMT


Настоятель монастыря Шечен (и держатель линии Дилго Кхьенце) Шечен Рабджам Ринпоче


Намкхай Ньингпо Ринпоче – один из главных держателей ньингмапинских учений в Бутане


Чойзе Кучен Ринпоче из линии дрикунг-кагью

----------

Tobias Rieper (31.03.2021), Владимир Николаевич (30.03.2021), Нгаванг Шераб (31.03.2021)

----------


## Росиник

"Ваджрные доспехи" и тибетская медицина в действии))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> "Ваджрные доспехи" и тибетская медицина в действии))


Зато то, что ламы не полагаются на «ваджрные доспехи» говорит о том, что у них действительно развита мудрость.

----------

Alex (05.04.2021)

----------


## Alex

Я лично допускаю, что кому-то из лам (это елиницы, в лучшем случае — десятки) действительно ковид не страшен, потому что они полностью осуществили активности умиротворения (включающие умиротворение болезней). Почему нет. Тем не менее, ламы, которые «на публике», должны подавать пример другим, не столь крутым.

----------

Tobias Rieper (05.04.2021), Росиник (05.04.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Зато то, что ламы не полагаются на «ваджрные доспехи» говорит о том, что у них действительно развита мудрость.


Но не хватает веры в  методы, которым людей сами же учат?

Я вот стараюсь думать, что все учителя, которые на видео и фото выше, все они махасиддхи. Но эти показательные прививки можно трактовать двояко. Им не страшен ни грипп, ни  другой коровий анус, ни даже смерть. А эти прививки - пример для простых обывателей.

----------


## Росиник

Полностью согласен с Алексом насчёт того, что подавать пример.
И вспомнилась восточная пословица - "Делай как мулла говорит, но не делай как мулла сам делает".))

Заболеть или не заболеть - тут вопрос кармы, и не всегда можно это победить Мантрой.
В ноябре прошлого года Элио Гуариско анонсировал ретрит по "Ваджрным доспехам", то есть человек-учитель, который уже имел некоторую наработку данной мантры, но судьба (карма) сыграла с ним злую шутку.

----------

Alex (05.04.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но не хватает веры в  методы, которым людей сами же учат?


Они обоснованно не верят, что толпы последователей-ковидиотов, которые бубнят Тару или Дордже Готраб, всё равно не смогут быстро достичь реализации, а тем временем заболеют и заразят и поубивают кучу народу.




> Заболеть или не заболеть - тут вопрос кармы, и не всегда можно это победить Мантрой.


Учителям, которые действительно уровня махасиддхов, обычно нет нужны побеждать мантрой болезни и смерть, им важнее продемонстрировать, что болезни нужно воспринимать как гуру, а смерть как возможность реализации в бардо.

----------

Alex (05.04.2021)

----------


## Нгаванг Шераб

> Им не страшен ни грипп, ни  другой коровий анус, ни даже смерть.

----------

Росиник (05.04.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Они обоснованно не верят, что толпы последователей-ковидиотов, которые бубнят Тару или Дордже Готраб, всё равно не смогут быстро достичь реализации, а тем временем заболеют и заразят и поубивают кучу народу.


Ну так  сразу Лама Сопа  и сказал бы)) Что надо просто уколоться прививкой.  Зачем он передавал Дордже Готраб? Зачем метал бисер перед нами, свиньями?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну так  сразу Лама Сопа  и сказал бы)) Что надо просто уколоться прививкой.  Зачем он передавал Дордже Готраб? Зачем метал бисер перед нами, свиньями?


Вакцины ещё не было. ЕСДЛ тоже сначала рекомендовал читать Тару.

+

7-дневный затвор по Дордже Готраб с обетом молчания означает, что человек неделю не будет активно участвовать в распространении вируса. Хороший эффективный метод.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Росиник

> Вакцины ещё не было. ЕСДЛ тоже сначала рекомендовал читать Тару.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 


Со 2 апреля 2020 года уже год прошёл, и уже давно стало понятно, что смертность от коронавируса гораздо выше, чем казалось тогда. Особенно когда избыточную смертность посчитали (там внизу графики/таблицы с цифрами).

----------


## Росиник

> Со 2 апреля 2020 года уже год прошёл, и уже давно стало понятно, что смертность от коронавируса гораздо выше, чем казалось тогда.


Жизнь - это вообще болезнь, передающаяся половым путем.  
Короновирус - это эпизод, муха,  из которой раздули слона.

----------


## Alex

В масштабах Вселенной — это даже не муха, а так, песчинка. А для того, кто умер от коронавируса, не успев воспользоваться всеми преимуществами и свободами драгоценной человеческой жизни на пути к пробуждению — очень даже не песчинка. Я полежал в больнице, посмотрел. Ну его на фиг.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.04.2021), Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2021), Шенпен (06.04.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Жизнь - это вообще болезнь, передающаяся половым путем.  
> Короновирус - это эпизод, муха,  из которой раздули слона.


Вам просто повезло, если у вас никто из родных или близких не умер и не переболел с тяжёлыми последствиями. А абстрактным живым существам, которых вспоминаешь только когда на автомате бубнишь четыре безмерных, сострадать трудно, проще от них отмахнуться, как от назойливой мухи.

----------


## Росиник

> Вам просто повезло, если у вас никто из родных или близких не умер и не переболел с тяжёлыми последствиями. А абстрактным живым существам, которых вспоминаешь только когда на автомате бубнишь четыре безмерных, сострадать трудно, проще от них отмахнуться, как от назойливой мухи.


Я переболел в легкой форме, в первые дни этого нового года.  Из семьи четвертым по очереди. Сперва заболела дочь-студентка.  Затем жена. Ну она в школе учительницей работает в началке, а там все дети - ковидоносители, из дома несут.  В детских районных поликлиниках отказывались всем детям делать анализ на ковид. Если только заболел кто-то из членов семьи, и это подтверждено. Дважды, в октябре ив ноябре класс закрывали на карантин.  Есть и другие подробности, но влезать  в эти дебри не буду. И так  сюрреализма и маразма в нашей жизни  хватает. 
Тоже постоянно с самого начала по роду своей деятельности контактировал  с ковидчиками.  Да они и без этого  были кругом. Особенно в транспорте. 

 Сын-студент заболел, находясь, живя у бабушки (тёщи). Теща переболела средне. Тесть тяжелее, 60 процентов поражения легких - но от госпитализации отказался. Наши больницы - это билет в один конец. Там и здоровых людей угандошивают. Потом только тело забирайте. 
У меня два дня была температура 37,3,  насморк, на неделю отшибло обоняние. Через неделю вернулось примерно наполовину. Через две недели - полностью. Никаких лекарств вообще не принимал. Немного погрешил коньячком) , медок кушал,  китайский чай - кудин. Врача не вызывал, больничный не брал. Так как сам работаю на себя. Через неделю, после двух дней температуры,  уже ходил на работу и в тренажерный зал. 

Матери 79 лет. Живёт отдельно, в получасах езды транспортом от меня. Не болела. На улицу и в магазины ходит. По поводу прививок с ней тему не поднимал. У неё другая проблема - повышенное давление. Ну а суждено умереть от гриппа, так примет это как должное. Люди по многим причинам умирают. И ковид, далеко не на первых местах.  Как бы СМИ нам это не внушали и не показывали европейские фейки с гробами, сложенными  штабелями, черными мешками с трупами и переполненными моргами. 

У меня друг, он со своей  мамой, тоже сильное поражение лёгких, просидел в одной квартире две недели.  Вот у  него как и не было антител, так и нет.

Да, есть знакомые знакомых, у которых умер отец,  у другой знакомой - муж. Но как выяснилось, что основной причиной были другие хронические заболевания, а ковид, как и сделал бы это грипп, вызвал осложнение.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (06.04.2021)

----------


## Кузьмич

У Вас не ковид, это хорошо.
Но другое плохо. Рашен-паранойа, среднеинтеллектуальной степени.
Если Вам так стремно в Этой Стране, то, возможно,
Вы не сможете отвлечься на медитацию. И что-нибудь, кроме неуюта, практиковать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Люди по многим причинам умирают. И ковид, далеко не на первых местах.


Это дурная логика. «Алкоголизм — это далеко не первая причина заболеваний печени, значит, с алкоголизмом бороться не нужно.» «Курение — это далеко не первая причина лёгочных заболеваний, поэтому с курением бороться не нужно.»




> Да, есть знакомые знакомых, у которых умер отец,  у другой знакомой - муж. Но как выяснилось, что основной причиной были другие хронические заболевания, а ковид, как и сделал бы это грипп, вызвал осложнение.


Грипп бы вызвал осложнение со значительно меньшей вероятностью, чем ковид. Против всех этих аргументов, ой, это далеко не первая причина, ой, это далеко не важная причина, работает посчитанная избыточная смертность. Если бы в западном мире не просрали пандемию, то помимо умерших от осложнений гриппа и в ДТП остались бы в живых тысячи и тысячи человек. А они умерли. В том числе потому что всем плевать Немного погрешат коньячком, а потом ходят на работу и заражают остальных.

----------

Alex (06.04.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Грипп бы вызвал осложнение со значительно меньшей вероятностью, чем ковид. Против всех этих аргументов, ой, это далеко не первая причина, ой, это далеко не важная причина, работает посчитанная избыточная смертность. Если бы в западном мире не просрали пандемию, то помимо умерших от осложнений гриппа и в ДТП остались бы в живых тысячи и тысячи человек. А они умерли. В том числе потому что всем плевать Немного погрешат коньячком, а потом ходят на работу и заражают остальных.


Я и говорю, жизнь - опасная штука.  На голову может что-то упасть. Если причины и условия сложатся. Тогда ходите всю жизнь в каске. Можно даже в ней спать.  Это ваш выбор. Но не заставляйте так жить остальных. 


Ещё вспомнил, что в начале марта 2020, до  объявленных карантинных мер, умерла в больнице моя тётя, сестра матери, 74 года.  Давно мучалась онкологией, рак желудка.   Случись это чуть позже, поставили бы причину смерти - ковид.

----------


## Антарадхана

> работает посчитанная избыточная смертность.


Избыточная смертность - это не только ковид 19, а в первую очередь - недоступность мед. помощи для страдающих другими заболеваниями, которая возникла в связи с неоправданным перераспределением мед. ресурсов на ковид 19, что было вызвано отсутствием достаточной информации о заболевании и страхом у людей, принимающих решения. Если бы такую истерию нагнетали вокруг гриппа и переориентировали мед. систему под него таким же образом, как под ковид 19, то избыточная смертность была бы такой же.

Если отбросить эмоции, то можно увидеть, что смертность от ковид 19, примерно равна смертности от гриппа. Осложнения при ковид 19 вызывают смерть у тех же категорий людей, что и осложнения при заражении вирусом гриппа (в основном - это страдающие тяжелыми заболеваниями пожилые люди). При этом ковид 19 не дополнил грипп, а вытеснил его: "Исследователи из британского Минздрава каждую неделю обрабатывали результаты анализов населения, чтобы определить степень распространения того или иного респираторного заболевания. Однако ни в одном из 685,243 мазков не было обнаружено следов вируса гриппа. За неделю до Нового Года также был зафиксирован всего один случай заражения гриппом".

----------

Росиник (06.04.2021)

----------


## Olle

> "Исследователи из британского Минздрава каждую неделю обрабатывали результаты анализов населения, чтобы определить степень распространения того или иного респираторного заболевания. Однако ни в одном из 685,243 мазков не было обнаружено следов вируса гриппа. За неделю до Нового Года также был зафиксирован всего один случай заражения гриппом".


Видимо, поэтому у них до сих пор ограничения в перемещениях.

----------


## Шенпен

Во многих странах не было обычной сезонной эпидемии гриппа.
Это всего-лишь демонстрирует ,что соблюдение социальной дистанции , маски и т.д эффективны против эпидемии гриппа.Опять -же у нас, к примеру,прививку от гриппа сделало гораздо больше народу ,чем обычно.Тоже фактор.
А ковид просто более заразен, поэтому без вакцинации тяжелее справиться.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Перераспределение было вызвано необходимостью. Нигде не было медиков, прохлаждавшихся в ковидных госпиталях и страдавших от безделицы. Негоспитализированные из-за нехватки коек умершие от тяжёлого течения ковида — были. Умершие от «внебольничной пневмонии» из-за недостатка диагностики — были. Пусть кто-то умер от не проведённой вовремя плановой операции, но если бы его врач не был в это время перераспределён на ковид, то умер бы кто-то от тяжёлого течения ковида.


Если отбросить эмоции, то можно увидеть, что смертность от ковида по последним оценкам в 6 раз выше, чем от гриппа, и что ковид в два раза заразнее (быстрее распространяется). Поэтому даже если ковид полностью вытеснил грипп, от него умирает гораздо больше людей.




> Я и говорю, жизнь - опасная штука.  На голову может что-то упасть. Если причины и условия сложатся. Тогда ходите всю жизнь в каске. Можно даже в ней спать.  Это ваш выбор. Но не заставляйте так жить остальных.


Вы может быть такой смелый, что любите вертеть на пальце заряженный пистолет и не боитесь, что он выстрелит. Но никакая смелость не даёт вам права подвергать опасности других.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если отбросить эмоции, то можно увидеть, что смертность от ковида по последним оценкам в 6 раз выше, чем от гриппа.


Почему не в 60? Откуда у вас такие цифры? Вы же должны понимать, что реально количество заболевших ковид 19 гораздо больше числа выявленных зараженных, т.к. большинство болеет бессимптомно, и даже если есть температура, то не обязательно обращаются к врачу и делают тест, поэтому процент смертности нельзя считать прямой калькуляцией. В случае гриппа число зараженных вообще не выявляют, цифры приблизительные. А вот по общему количеству смертей за год, эти заболевания примерно одинаковы, ковид 19 смертельнее в 1.8 раза, а не в шесть раз.

----------

Росиник (07.04.2021)

----------


## Росиник

> Вы может быть такой смелый, что любите вертеть на пальце заряженный пистолет и не боитесь, что он выстрелит. Но никакая смелость не даёт вам права подвергать опасности других.


В СССР мы жили в стране, как считалось,  победившей туберкулёз.  А теперь, с начала 2000-х  очень много заболевших, особенно в столице. И это далеко не всегда бомжи и прочие асоциальные элементы.
Почему вас не беспокоит эта проблема?
К чему это вся ковидоистерия?

----------

